# Karcher Pressure Washer Leaks



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've found the schematic and it appears that there is a spare parts set for the hose barb connection, part number 28838200. Is this a common mode of failure for these? I have found that the oil is 15W40 and quantity is 4.6oz, which seems about right, as about a 1/4 spilled out when I opened her up. Would that be a "non-detergent" oil or does it matter? Still can't figure out how to take the aluminum cage off, that would be needed to rebuild with the spare parts kit.


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Picture shows leakage location. There is a half moon opening in the black plastic tube in this area that the water appears to come from.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

As far as the oil you must use a Non Detergent 30 Mineral Oil


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

The schematic for the K270M has engine oil part number 62880500, which appears to be a 15W40 non detergent oil.

http://www.wmpcs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=212


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

smata67 said:


> The schematic for the K270M has engine oil part number 62880500, which appears to be a 15W40 non detergent oil.
> 
> http://www.wmpcs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=212


Yes I see that but I have worked on pressure washers for many years and we have found that a single weight oil works better and gives a longer pump life. If you live in an area that has lower temperatures then you can use a 20 weight. If you choose to use the 15w40 just make sure it is a non detergent.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Do not see a pressure relief valve on your unit. Unloader?


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, the only non detergent oil I can find is a 30W at the auto shop, so 30W it is!


----------

